# Moving to germany



## JJ2904 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello there,
Me and my husband are thinking about moving to Germany next year .....We absolutely love Bavaria and Alps .....Any English family did the same????????


----------



## scotswahae (Nov 19, 2012)

JJ2904 said:


> Hello there,
> Me and my husband are thinking about moving to Germany next year .....We absolutely love Bavaria and Alps .....Any English family did the same????????


Yes we moved through work 17 years ago and are still living near Munich.
You have not actually said what aspects you are thinking about so I cannot really help any more than to say the language in Bavaria can be tough and the people take a long time to get to know you.
If you have specifics then get back to me.


----------

